# Denver Nuggets @ Philadelphia 76ers



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) -- The Denver Nuggets have been playing better of late, but the real test starts now.
> 
> The Nuggets open their season-high seven-game road trip Thursday with a matchup against Allen Iverson and the Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

After that ugly loss last night, I think this is a must win game for us tonight.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Did anyone notice Denver is deep as hell? Off the bench they got...

Evans
Patterson
Boykins
Elson


Damn, talk about deep

Must win for the Sixers, the Wizards and Pacers are right there. This game changes playoff positioning I think


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Denver Nuggets* (33-28) @ *Philadelphia 76ers* (30-30)

Game is on *TNT.*

Starting Lineups:​
Denver:
*PG:* Andre Miller
*SG:* Greg Buckner
*SF:* Carmelo Anthony
*PF:* Kenyon Martin
*C:* Marcus Camby

Philadelphia:
*PG:* Allen Iverson
*SG:* Kevin Ollie
*SF:* Andre Iguodala
*PF:* Chris Webber
*C:* Steven Hunter


Key Matchup:​
*John Salmons*








VS. *Philadelphia 76ers*







​

Enjoy the game guys!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

^^ I'm just about tired of your acting like a 76ers fan, so please be gone.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> ^^ I'm just about tired of your acting like a 76ers fan, so please be gone.




I'm not a 76ers fan moron. I just like to talk about this team. I suggest you put me on your ignore list if you don't like my opinions. I'm not baiting or anything. Damn


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> ^^ I'm just about tired of your acting like a 76ers fan, so please be gone.


he is not a Sixers fan and hes stated that and hopefully he takes to heart what red said with the refraining from the "us we thing" and he will be fine and i wasnt going to say anything but how do you even have the right to say anything with the whole thing you pulled with No longer being a sixer fan and jumping ship to detroit? do you remember that? my suggestion just let it go


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

Korver back in the starting lineup.....


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

Sixers showing no effort early, 12-4, Denver.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

This team came out looking lathargic(sp.) as can be.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This will cheer you up http://svt.se/hogafflahage/hogafflaHage_site/Kor/hestekor.swf


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

So do you guys think Dally is really still too hurt to start or do you think Mo is just using that as an excuse to force him to get his game back to form before he gets the kind of minutes he is used to getting?


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

23-22, Nuggets after one. Mo better keep Barnes in.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

23-22 at the end of 1. AI with 14..Korver cold from beyond the arc at 0-5. I'm not sure if they'll just let him keep shooting or they'll sub him out. If MO puts Salmons in for extended minutes it'll be a dissapointment to say the least.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

Matt Barnes with 2 assists on the first 2 plays of the second quarter, the second being an alley-oop with Iggy.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Well im off to go get **** -faced. Go Sixers. I hope we take this one.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm loving the vibes I'm getting from Korver, Barnes, Salmons, Hunter, and Iverson right now. Alot of determination going on here.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I never thought this would happen but Korver is 0-7 and he still should be on the court he is actually playin pretty solid defense and has like 3 or 4 steals


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Korver and Hunter want their starting spots. This team would be losing without their hustle, same with barnes. 

And I just realized AI hasn't slowed down at all.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

54-45, Sixers. Halftime. Hunter, Korver, and Barnes have done a lot.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ruben Patterson 16 pts in 19 minutes. My question is did we at least look into this guy?:no:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Korver 0-8 when do ou say he breaks it I say he will get it on his 10th shot


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

15 point lead erased. 

We're down 92-86 with 5 mins left in 4th.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm taking a basketball leave of absence. I can't take this **** anymore. I'll be back for the playoffs if we're lucky enough to make it. 

Later.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Your seriously asking alot of this team, no scratch that, it's a big order by Maurice Cheeks. His coaching is horrid: 2 last chances? Nope, we didn't run out the clock, no chances with Korver (If you count the drive in, that was a dumb play) I honestly think Mo Cheeks prays to god, each and every night for a foul. It hasn't happened. That was a play similar to the Webber one. (0-18 so far, on that particular play).


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> I'm taking a basketball leave of absence. I can't take this **** anymore. I'll be back for the playoffs if we're lucky enough to make it.
> 
> Later.




I feel your pain man......I'm still going apeshiit over these 3 loses that all should be wins......damit


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Mo Cheeks is driving me insane. I swear he plays 4th quarter basketball with the same mentality of a football coach playing the prevent defense. He does nothing to lock in a lead, call plays to slow down the game, and stop the other team from getting quick baskets. He just stands there and watches for the last 2 minutes as a 7 point lead goes to a loss. He has NO plan for the 4th quarter and the team play falls apart and starts running desperation isolation plays.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

JPK: We always ran isolation plays, I already knew Mo Cheeks can't coach a fourth quarter, because he proved it 19 times already. Laugh at the Knicks all you want, but they're starting to get it together, when are we? The real thing i'm upset with, is parts of our bench has shown potential, inspite of many fans calling it "Garbage" or "Weak" Matt Barnes made some nice plays in the nuggets game, and in the Iverson-less week (1-2), We saw some nice things out of Louis Williams, including an-almost surge to take the game over, late in the 4th quarter. Shavlik Randolph is a rebounder, and a hustler. Did I mention defender? Stephen Hunter sucks coming off the bench, when he has been named the pernament starter (Mo Cheeks loves that sorry *** small offense lineup), he's been freaking out. (The Stephen Hunter I knew, back during the rescined trade? He couldn't box out for ****, he's doing these dunks over people stuff).


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Ruben Patterson 16 pts in 19 minutes. My question is did we at least look into this guy?:no:


No, we didn't but I suggested him, if that makes anyone better.


----------

